# Reutilizar parlantes 5.1 de Equito quemado



## efraconel123 (Sep 8, 2011)

nose si el titulo este bien pero acudo ante ustedes profecionales para que me puedan ayuda con unos parlantes que tengo.

el punto es que tengo unos parlantes 5.1 de un equipo de sonido home theater panasonic sk20 es un modelo antiguo al parecer tiene salida de 340w pero pasa que se me arruino hace un tiempo y no da mas pero los parlantes creo q van de maravilla ahora quiero reutilizarlos conectandolos a mi DVD que es marka daewo y tiene entrada 5.1 pero cuando lo hago es decir coloco cada parlante al poner un video o musica el sonido es muy bajo no se escucha casi nada a lo que vi los el dvd viene el volumen a full por defecto y lo configure para que lo lea a 5.1 pero nada. si alguien me ayudarian que necesito o que hago para que mis parlantes tengan potencia se los agradeseria muchisimo.


----------



## jmgm (Sep 11, 2011)

necesitas un amplificador.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2011)

Claro que se pueden utilzar si estan en buen estado, pero para hacer una aplicación para los mismos es necesrio saber sus características, como impedancia y potencia nomila que manejan cada uno, a partir de alli hay muchas posibildades


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 11, 2011)

No, hay pocas posibilidades: Armar o comprar un amplificador nuevo


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2011)

No entendiste, hay muchas posibilddes de hacer una amplia variedad de ampificadores dentro de las potencias manejbles,

Tal vez te miraste por tu limitaciòn, todo depende del tamño de la  ventanita por donde mires

En otros terminos, se trata de que parte del vaso viste, la mitad llena o la mitad vacia


----------



## efraconel123 (Sep 13, 2011)

aki en la parte final del del manual en "specification" dice las caracteristicas de cada parlante aki el manual http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/SCDK20.PDF aver si me ayudan y si aki la imagen de mi dvd que tiene para parlantes 5.1 pero cuando lo pongo el sonido es muy bajo ya que el volumen por defecto esta lleno http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/830/dvdur.jpg/ y si nesesitaria un amplificador cual me recomiendan?o me mandan la imagen posterior de un ampificador apra comprarme parecido a al q dirian.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2011)

De acuerdo al manual los parlantes frontales que son de dos vias manejan 40W sobre 6 ohm
Los traseros 35W y son de 8 ohms, el canal central 35W y tambièn 8 ohms el subwofee 170W con 4 ohms fijate que el equipo a este parlante solo le entrega 150W


----------



## efraconel123 (Sep 13, 2011)

entonces que tengo que hacer? el dvd no los ara funcionar entonces tendre que comparme un amplificador? o no me sirve de nada los parlantes?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2011)

Hacer los amplificadores para esos parlantes
Ya tenes lo que hacia falta la potnecia que manejan y su impedancia

El DVD salvo que traiga los amplificadores integradores, no entrega señal para parlante sino para un amplificador


----------



## efraconel123 (Sep 13, 2011)

como se hacen los amplificadores?, disculpa mi ignorancia pero acaso no se los compra y si ese fuera el caso como lo hago o que marca comprar?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2011)

Ah bueno, cuando preguntaste por reutilzar esos parlantes dabas a entender que algo sabias hacer si es lo único que te queda por hacer es comprarte otro home theatre, y a estos guardarlos de reserva ya que los home vienen con sus propios juegos de parlantes. 
Fin del tema


----------



## jmgm (Sep 13, 2011)

aun tienes el home theater panacsonic? podrias aprovechar su amplificador (si aun funciona ),o intentar repararlo.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2011)

En todo caso llevar a reparlo, ya que manifiesta no tener conocimientos de electrónica, cuando postees hazlo de manera tal que tu respuesta se englobe en el contexto de lo que fue expresado, si no pasa a ser un comentario prácticamente inùtil, si me dices que leiste todo el tema entonces te falta comprensiòn? ya que el mismo manifiesta lo antedicho y como se entiende que le digas que lo repare, trata de ser màs coherente, de todos modos esto terminara alla abajo


----------



## efraconel123 (Sep 13, 2011)

pandacba yo me refería a la pregunta como volver a usar los parlantes sin el equipo de sonido si se arruino ya osea comprarme un amplificador para esos parlantes para hacerlos funcionar y tener un hombre theater con un amplificador con mis parlantes pero nose si un amplificador quemaría mis parlantes o que tipo de amplificador deveria comprarme con que características.

jmgm: el equipo lo tengo hace mucho tiempo y bueno lleve a repararlo pero pasa q no hay muchos repuestos aki ya que se sobrecalienta y se apaga el equipo pero los parlantes dan de aravilla aunque el equipo solo funciona como 5 o 10 minutos y se apaga nuevamente. ojo no es el ventilador ya que ese esta dando normal lo que vi que la pasta termica como la que se usa en un procesador de una pc esta choreada.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2011)

Es que los amplificadores de tipo 5.1 solo vienen en lo home theatre y estos ya vienen con sus parlantes, si queres averiguar si hay amplificadores solos, hacelo, ya te di el detalle de potencia que manejan e impedancia que tienen,  en general maneja 30W c/u y 150 el subwofer pero es demasiado si los satelites te manejan 30-35W el subwofer que maneje 60-70W te sobra

aparte lo que te acabao de decir ya te lo he dicho es simple y claro


----------



## efraconel123 (Sep 13, 2011)

bueno muchas gracias


----------

